
Boosted Board v2 – no longer water resistant - whyleyc
https://boostedboards.com/2nd-generation-standard-range-battery-pack-recall/
======
vdnkh
> As a result, we are no longer marketing the 2nd generation board as water
> resistant and strongly recommend against riding in water or wet
> environments.

Riding in wet conditions is a huge no-no for normal skateboards - water
waterlogs the deck, rusts the bearings, and ruins the griptape. Battery or no
battery you should never ride a skateboard in the rain unless you intend to
ruin it.

------
whyleyc
Which is kinda' a shame since this was one of _the_ big marketing points for
the v2. Especially in rain hotspots like the UK :)

~~~
tlrobinson
As someone who's ridden, and crashed, a Boosted Board in light rain, I
wouldn't recommend it. You have to be very diligent about avoiding metal
things like manhole covers and light rail tracks. The board also gets pretty
gross with road dirt.

I'm more excited about the swappable and extended battery.

